# 500g roaster



## Shakenmonkey (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi all!

I'm in need of some help, I'm looking for a 500g roaster.

I was looking into a cbr-1200 but can't seem to find any one who sells them either brand new or second hand.

Any suggestions on either where I might get one from or another 500g roaster that is stocked by people would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Assuming your budget has increased from your 2nd post (£150 ?) your options in the 500g sector are a little limited although ther are a couple of members on here who have moved up from the 250g Gene to the Cormorant Roaster and report being very happy with it. Beyond this you are looking at thousands for a second hand CBR-1200 or three thousand for a Dalian Amazon etc (Bella Barista sell the latter) neither come up often second hand on here

Gene 101's come up from time to time on here and sell quickly, may suit a first roaster better than a cbr without knowing your budget or requirements for the roaster i.e. supply or own consumption.

Hope of help

John


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If you are wealthy and can afford to lock the money away for a long time, drink sufficient coffee and have the space. you could pre-order an Amazon Dalion, use it for 5 or 10 years and enjoy it, then get probably pretty much what you paid for it when you sell it in the future. One of my roast sharers actually commented that had I got a new roaster, when all I had done is give the Dalian a light clean with a microfibre cloth and a bit of Done and Dusted quick detailer for cars. Took me about 5 minutes and you can't tell my 3 year + roaster from a brand new one. I've also never needed to deep clean the inside and won't until I hit around 800 to 1000 Kg roasted....even then the cleaning will probably be limited to a few areas only.


----------



## CoffeeZone (Mar 11, 2019)

how much does the Amazon Dalion usually sell for 2nd hand? are they quite hard to find used?


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

CoffeeZone said:


> how much does the Amazon Dalion usually sell for 2nd hand? are they quite hard to find used?


Nearly as rare as hens teeth.

I have seen two in the last couple of years or so. They were £300/400 behind the new price and were snapped up.

This was probably due to the lead in time when BB have none in stock and people with the money who did not want to wait?


----------

